# Grammar Question: "Advance" or "Advanced" reading copy?



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

Is it "Advance reading copy" 
or 
"Advanced reading copy"

I think it is proper to say "Advance" reading copy, because the reader is receiving a copy of a manuscript in advance of publication.

I often see "advanced reading copy" used. It doesn't sound right to me.

I could use some clarification on this.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Advance.

You're not trying to make any statement about the readers' intelligence


----------



## SasgoraBooks (Aug 27, 2015)

Whenever I see ARC I think "Advance Review Copy."


----------

